# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Veranderde menstruatie

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,
Ik heb even een vraagje...

Sind een paar maanden is mijn menstruatie wat aan het veranderen. 
Normaal menstrueer ik vier dagen en heb ik weinig last van krampen.

Door het gebruik van de pil (Marvelon) heb ik een goede regelmaat.
Drie maanden terug begon mijn menstruatie ineens een dag te vroeg en hield een dag langer aan. Twee maanden terug hetzelfde verhaal en hevige krampen, zo erg dat ik af en toe niet van de bank af kon komen.
Afgelopen menstruatie was ook weer te vroeg (met flinke krampen), maar stopte wel op de juiste dag. Maar twee dagen na mijn menstruatie verloor ik weer bloed, dit hield een dag aan. Na deze dag was het weer over.

Heeft iemand enig idee waar dit aan kan liggen?  :Confused:  


Alvast bedankt.

Groetjes, Nikky.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Stress, voeding, misschien ergens een pil vergeten? Antibioticakuurtje gehad?

----------


## Nikky278

Vergeet eigenlijk nooit een pil, voeding is ook niets in veranderd, ook geen andere medicijnen dan normaal. Maar wat stress zou wel kunnen. Wist niet dat dat zo'n invloed op je menstruatie kon hebben.... 

Thanx voor je antwoord  :Smile:  

X Nikky.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou, dat kan het zeker! Das net zoiets als van die meisjes die bang zijn dat ze zwanger zijn, en daardoor niet ongesteld worden. Door de stress (zelfs bij pilgebruik) kan je menstruatie uitstellen, of het bloedverlies veranderen...

----------


## Nikky278

Nou, weten we dat ook weer  :Smile:  
Maar zorgen dak wat meer ga relaxen dan. Kijken of dat helpt.

Thanx.

X Nikky.

----------


## sheila

nikky hoe oud ben je

----------


## pilvraagjes

> nikky hoe oud ben je


Op zich altijd wel interessant om te vragen, maar bij pilgebruik, en in daarbij goede resultaten, regelmaat, etc, zou dat in principe zo moeten blijven, ongeacht de leeftijd... Ook bij pilgebruik kan de periode iets veranderen over de tijd, dat je een dagje langer of korter, eerder of later bent... Maar dat zou dan geleidelijk moeten gaan, en niet zo schommelen..

----------


## Nikky278

Ben 22 lentes jong  :Smile: 
Moet van de week toch naar de dokter, denk dat ik dan voor de zekerheid toch nog even navraag wat zij er van denkt (ben er dan toch he, vragen kan geen kwaad)

X

----------


## Nikky278

Nou, ben vanmorgen bij de huisarts geweest en zij is ook van mening dat het door stress komt. Dus moet een manier gaan vinden om wat te "ontstressen". Maar weet nu in ieder geval zeker waar het door komt, dus daar kan aan gewerkt worden  :Smile: 

Heel erg bedankt voor je hulp.

X Nikky.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Is goed hoor, hoop dat je je stress beetje vlot kwijt kunt, en dat het dan allemaal weer goed gaat!

----------


## Nikky278

Hey, het is even geleden, maar ik ben er weer een keertje  :Smile: 

Mijn probleem is inmddels opgelost, dacht zeker te weten waar het aan lag, maar het bleek toch niet door stress te komen... Ben een paar weken geleden bij de dokter geweest en blijk een vitamine B12 tekort te hebben, dus daar lag het waarschijnlijk aan. Heb nu spuiten gehad, en alles is weer helemaal in orde  :Big Grin: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Vitamine b12?!?!?! hell... ehmm, waar zal ik beginnen...... neem maar is een kijkje op deze site: http://home.hetnet.nl/~hindrikdejong/symptoom.htm

Daat kan je dan ook weer doorlinken naar de verschillende fora en een stichting. Zowel bij het losse forum als bij de stichting ben ik ook geregistreerd. (de stichting heeft ook veel goede artikelen met info) Geloof in ieder geval dit van me; een b12 tekort is nagenoeg nooit tijdelijk. De behandeling moet dus ook blijvend zijn, en het kan nooi met een paar spuiten opgelost worden! Als je na een paar spuiten de behandeling stopt zakt je waarde langzaam terug, krijg je vrij snel weer klachten, maar voor de waarde weer onder de ondergrens zakt ben je vaak veel verder, waardoor veel artsen ontkennen dat er nog een probleem is.... Nouja, kijk maar op de site en de fora... Je mag me ook pmmen anders....

Hoe dan ook, wel fijn dat ze het tekort ontdekt hebben!! Ermee doorlopen is niet zo goed voor je ;-)

----------


## Nikky278

Had ook al van anderen begrepen dat het haast nooit tijdelijk is (informatie gevraagd bij stichting b12-tekort), dus heb ook bij de dokter aangedrongen op verder onderzoek. Helaas vond de dokter dat niet nodig... Heb het nu wel zover dat ik in september weer getest word, om te kijken hoe het met de waarde staat (heb eind april de laatste spuit) Als dan blijkt dat de waarde weer laag is, worden er meer onderzoeken gedaan. Dus dat is nog even afwachten :s

Xx

----------


## Nikky278

Maar mocht ik voor september het idee hebben dat het niet goed zit, ga ik natuurlijk eerder terug  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou je kan in principe wel verwachten dat je klachten terug zijn voordat je waarde weer ver daalt. Probeer in ieder geval na je laatste spuit ook een bloedonderzoekje af te dwingen. Dan kan je tenminste in september ook zien hoe ver het allemaal gedaalt is... van 1400 naar 200 moet bv niet kunnen in die periode, maar 200 is niet overal te laag, dus dan kan het ook zijn dat ze je naar huis sturen dat het goed is. Maargoed, blijf je inlezen, bij de stichting (ben daar ook mod op het forum overigens ;-) ) dan ga je 'gewapend' met kennis de onderzoeken door. Dat heeft voor mij heel goed geholpen!

----------

